# Knowing what strain you have



## moneyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there anyway of knowing what strain you have? By the seeds or after you grow it?
I started some seeds and the seedlings were purple on the stem and under the true leaves.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 22, 2007)

Not unless you bought them and know what they are. There is no way to look at a plant and tell what strain it is.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 22, 2007)

No there is no way.. if they grow big and strong and you like the plants, then give it a name and clone it.


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

That was gonna be a question of mine eventually too.  I am growing bagseeds so I have NO IDEA what kind of pot I'm growing.  It's gonna be a mix of all kinds of different things I'm sure.  Can you look at the plant and tell the difference between Sativa/Indica if not what the strain or breed or whatever is?

Hmm... interesting.  I will research.

~Metalchick


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 27, 2007)

Sativa-long, skinny leaves. Indica-short, fat leaves.


----------



## moneyman (May 27, 2007)

hybrid a combo of both


----------



## Object505 (May 30, 2007)

I orderd a mixed bag of 10 seeds from the Nirvana Seed bank. Skunk#1 Afgan, PPP, Nirvana Special and White Widow. When my seeds arived they came in a bag that said MIXED SEEDS. GREAT now how am i going to clone thease plants and know what strain they are. It just defeated my whole purpose of getting a mixed bag of seeds. It kinda sucks NIRVANA lable the darn seeds for god sake. 

Phew its anoying.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 8, 2007)

If you ordered them separately, you would have received them in separate bags clearly marked.

When you order mixed seeds, they give you a break on price because they don't have to bag each seed. Next time, order them as separate strains and you'll get them in individual bags clearly marked. I order from them all the time.


----------

